# No Country For Young Men Snowboard Video



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just thought id share our home movie of our trip to Tignes at the start of the year.

Its quite long (33minutes) and is not designed for general public i.e. rammed full of action shots. But feel free to take a look if you like.

I am open to critique such as improvements to editing and suggestions regarding different shots as i like to improve but dont need to be told some of the footage is boring lol!

The original is in HD but Youtube couldnt handle 33mins and 4GB of HD.

No Country For Young Men NON HD - YouTube


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Whitey161 said:


> Its quite long and is not designed for general public


Is this some kind of gay porno?



Whitey161 said:


> i.e. rammed full


nevermind...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Posting to check this out later. 

See if you can upload it to Vimeo in HD.


----------

